
Implementing the Human Brain: Exploring Convolutional Neural Networks - cromathaar
https://distillery.com/blog/implementing-human-brain-exploring-potential-convolutional-neural-networks/
======
xiphias
Flagged (clickbait), as it doesn't contain anything interesting about the
human brain, just a short text about convolutional networks.

